# pets4homes search ?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Good Morning , ive been told to look on pets4homes website for a cockapoo puppy .. but im not having much luck with their search facility .. if i put in cross breeds i get lots of other dogs .. anyone got any ideas? there isnt a drop down box that i can see for cockapoo's 
julie


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning Julie, 

Welcome to the site! 

Personally I've been googling 'Cockapoo puppies for sale' and pets4homes comes up in the search along with some others. A more comprehensive site (in my opinion) is Breeders Online. 

I see you're based in Norfolk – lucky for you as there are lots of reputable breeders near you who do all the necessary health checks. There is Broadreach Dogs in Cambridge, Syml in Lincolnshire, Jukee Doodles, also in Lincolnshire etc. 

Best of luck in your search! What are you looking for? American/Working/Show Type cross? Boy or girl? Specific colour? (Interrogation over )

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Julie,
Ive brought my puppy now and to be honest if i were you id go on a recommendation ,like Turi said theres lots of people on here that can recommned a breeder then all you have to do is go and view their set up and pick who you want to go with,sometimes it will mean you'll have to wait for a litter which is what we had to do but boy is it worth it in the end.

We got Buddy from Jukee doodles and hes just perfect!

Good luck dx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Morning Julie, Welcome to the site! Personally I've been googling 'Cockapoo puppies for sale' and pets4homes comes up in the search along with some others. A more comprehensive site (in my opinion) is Breeders Online. I see you're based in Norfolk – lucky for you as there are lots of reputable breeders near you who do all the necessary health checks. There is Broadreach Dogs in Cambridge, Syml in Lincolnshire, Jukee Doodles, also in Lincolnshire etc. Best of luck in your search! What are you looking for? American/Working/Show Type cross? Boy or girl? Specific colour? (Interrogation over ) Turi x


thank you Turi , theres a few breeders there i havent tried so will look those up when ive typed my reply to you  yes i prefer breeders on line not sure why though ? lol, i know what im looking for just not sure whats the "mix" needed is .. *** not got a preference , colour , prefer solid colours or with a small white bib etc .. but again not really got a major preference .. we do tend to like the larger framed build (so think we need to go english instead of american there ??) and we also like the curly coat as opposed to the smoother type coat , i think thats about it .. we will travel goes without saying , but like youve pointed out im in a area where there seems to be lots of great breeders .. hope we get lucky  
thanks for talking the time to respond 
julie xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Search under Cockerspaniel. Emma x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys from a working cocker her name is Lucy and all of his litter were on the larger size (as she is quite a large cocker) depends how long your prepared to wait but im sure jukee doodles will be breeding from her again as this was her first litter dx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi Julie,
> Ive brought my puppy now and to be honest if i were you id go on a recommendation ,like Turi said theres lots of people on here that can recommned a breeder then all you have to do is go and view their set up and pick who you want to go with,sometimes it will mean you'll have to wait for a litter which is what we had to do but boy is it worth it in the end.
> 
> We got Buddy from Jukee doodles and hes just perfect!
> ...


hi Donna , first off i can see your from nottingham thats my home town .. been in norfolk since jan this year still very homesick at the moment  . how long did you have to wait to find your match ? we have been looking for about 2 months but only doing research , ive been contacting breeders this last week or so .. so i still think ive got a fair time to wait yet  we are off to visit jukee doodles tomorrow .. so excited to see their set up it looks very impressive , although they havent got any pups left for places , i am hoping they find us to be suitable for placing on their future litters list  
thanks agin for your helpful reply , julie x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Emma said:


> Search under Cockerspaniel. Emma x


thank you Emma , j x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think i went on their waiting list around Jan this year and we got Buddy in July we had been looking since October the year before.
Its hard to wait but worth it Jukee doodles have a great mixture of cocker mums and whats nice is they have some cockapoo adults for you to view ,they also now have some pups a bit younger then Buddy so it really gives you a great idea of what you'll get.
Buddy is so confident and has a great temperment im really glad i got him from them.
Good luck dx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi again Julie,

You're more than welcome! We don't actually have a puppy yet - have been researching for MONTHS & must admit finding the 'perfect' puppy has become a bit of an obsession lol! 

I think (anyone feel free to correct!) that the largest Cockapoo would normally be a Show Type x Miniature Poodle. Show Types appear to have longer/thicker coats than Working Types. But I have been told that Show Type solid colours are more prone to ‘Cocker rage’ so be careful about that. 

Working types have a more nimble and lithe build and a feathery coat. 

American Cockers have the longest hair (so assume their offspring will have the curliest hair?) but are the smallest of the three Cockers. 

I’ll probably start a huge debate now (!) but the temperaments of the three Cockers are apparently quite different too. Do a search on here and you’ll find lots of old conversations on this matter. 

Your description of your ‘ideal’ Cockapoo reminded me of Oakley, an incredibly handsome puppy on here. He was bred by Marley Doodles, not quite so close based in Gloucestershire
but may still be worth checking out. I hope you don’t mind me showing off your baby Maria! 
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3441&highlight=oakley
Thirza at Marley is expecting puppies in a couple of months and more early 2012. 

Let us know how you get on!

We're also visiting Jukee Doodles tomorrow and a litter of Cavapoos and if I’m allowed I’ll put some pics up!

Turi x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

whoo how exciting . what time you there ? might "bump" into you we are there at 2 x and thanks for the link going to look now !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh shame - we're booked in for 11am. Would have been good to meet! We can compare notes on the pups though 

Turi x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh shame - we're booked in for 11am. Would have been good to meet! We can compare notes on the pups though
> 
> Turi x


we sure can ! are you looking for a cavapoo then?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We're looking at both Cockapoos AND Cavapoos. Hmmm, that's misleading - we're going to get ONE puppy but we're not 100% sure on the 'breed' yet. We haven't seen any Cavapoos yet so wanted to see a litter before we make a decision. There a lengthy chat on here about it http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3549. 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi said:


> We're looking at both Cockapoos AND Cavapoos. Hmmm, that's misleading - we're going to get ONE puppy but we're not 100% sure on the 'breed' yet. We haven't seen any Cavapoos yet so wanted to see a litter before we make a decision. There a lengthy chat on here about it http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3549.
> 
> Turi x


Ha ha you say ONE be warned Turi that not many can stop at ONE


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

No Shirley, don't say that! With two of us working full-time we could never afford two. Unless we don't have children... :tapedshut:

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi again Julie,
> 
> 
> I think (anyone feel free to correct!) that the largest Cockapoo would normally be a Show Type x Miniature Poodle. Show Types appear to have longer/thicker coats than Working Types. But I have been told that Show Type solid colours are more prone to ‘Cocker rage’ so be careful about that.
> ...


Hi.

Please don't be put off Show Cockers because of 'Cocker rage'. It is a disputed area and I wouldn't want it to dissuade you from going to breeders who use show cockers or have show cocker in their breeding. Obviously everything else about the breeder needs to be right and the temperament of the parent dogs is essential. 

http://www.doglistener.co.uk/aggression/cocker_rage.shtml
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/rage_syndrome.htm

Personally it wouldn't worry me either way as long as my other 'boxes were ticked' when looking at breeders. Daisy is from a show cocker and she has a great temperament, she is just cheeky! 

Have lots of fun visiting JD and do keep us up to date!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought this link looked familiar! Stan's daughter runs a day care centre and puppy class.We're booked onto both http://www.doglistener.co.uk/classes/puppy_classes.shtml 

Turi x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

forgive me for my ignorance but whats cocker rage?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say an American cross is generally curlier, sorry Turi . I do think they have a thicker coat. My dog is an American cross and I have been told many times that is coat is very soft and lustrous. 

Cocker rage syndrome is a highly disputed subject and too many generalisations are made about it. As long as you research and preferably meet the parent dogs I think you'll be fine. Certainly don't let it put you off going for a particular type or colour. 

Happy searching!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Still learning - not quite a Cockapoo Geek just yet! 

Turi x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Enjoy your visits to JD tomorrow girls.

Julieash - you may be interested, although it is a little way from you. There is a big Cockapoo Meet coming up on Sun 9 Oct at Virginia Water, in Surrey. It would be a day out for you and give you chance to meet all the various types of cockapoos, their looks, temperament, puppies & adults etc. You name it, they'll be there. Turi came to the one in St Albans this month - just to get a good feel for the breed.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just zoomedto the bottom havent read the whole thread but on pets4homes you need to put in that you are looking for cocker spaniels then troll through looking for cockapoos, the same with epupz they dont have a section in their own right x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

just had a look on epupz theres quite a few adverts on there .. do you know if any one has purchased their puppy from an epupz ad?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Both of the people I bought from have advertised on epupz... although thats not where I saw them... I think there are reports of some people not being that great but thats not everyone, again know what you are looking for, know what to ask... email questions or ring and then you'll get a feel for them. I had people not reply once you started talking F1 and asking about Optigen eye testing, so straight away you knew they were nt worth pursuing x


----------

